# Question for you flounder guys



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

So I'm sitting here thinkin about how I didn't catch a single legal flounder last year and how I can prevent that from happening this year. Last spring was the first time I ever targeted flounder and I couldn't ever find any. I managed a few small ones this summer but nothing legal. So- for any of you seasoned guys that wanna help me out, where can I find flounder during the spring time? I primarily fish from my kayak so I always have to plan my launch spots based on where fish should be. I'm planning on fishing as hard as I can this year from late march through mid may. Mainly for specks, reds, and some offshore trolling/bottom bumping..but I really want to be able to bring home a couple flounder this season. Haven't eaten any in way too long. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't tried it there myself (too busy with cobia and pompano), but I always see people catching them in Pensacola pass on the West side in the spring. Just go and observe where they are catching them to find the spot. I have always caught them on Stingray grubs tipped with shrimp or live bait (finger mullet, very small pinfish, bull minnows). If you can find them in the grass near the river mouths in the summer (July and August), a white beetle spin is deadly on them. They stack up pretty thick in those locations some years. Plus you will catch redfish and trout there on the same lure. Hope that helps.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Gigging and hook and line is two completely different games. If live bait is your thing then you can't fail with shrimp or bull minnows around either a decent drop or structure. The west end of the pass that he is talking about holds a 60ft ledge that can produce decent fish, but I have always caught my biggest flounder in 5-10ft near a wall or rock pile with a gulp working it on the bottom. You tend to cover more ground and get a more solid strike with artificle, with live bait there's a rule to wait 10-20 seconds after the initial strike while they flip it around and actually get the hook in their mouth. 

This is my take on it but I am sure there may be some wisetimers to add to this on their way of fishing.


----------



## Bobby_850 (Jan 4, 2013)

the west end of the pass is a great spot....and like the last thread said you can catch reds with the same bait......i would just be cautions in a kayak right there since the hole is so deep and you wont be able to anchor, not to mention all the boat traffic right there.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I will try the pass some. probably mid-week when theres not as many boats and I wont be by myself out there in the kayak. And thanks for the tip Matt, I do like throwing gulps around and covering the max area. Hopefully I can figure out where there at mid-april..Im really anxious for em this year since it's pretty much the only thing that has eluded me so well


----------

